# RE:  How is the White Widow High?



## howardstern (Sep 1, 2008)

Question for those who have experienced this strain:  How is it?  Please be as detailed as possible.  Is it a high?  Or a stoned?

Thanks.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll post to get ya at the top... Someone will help ya.lol


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Sep 1, 2008)

Its very stingy.. like ina good way. You just are so hiiiiigh


----------



## howardstern (Sep 1, 2008)

Is it stingy body (stoned) high?  Or stingy cerebral head (flying) high?

Will I want to "couchlock" as I read here at the forum?  Or will I want to dance and/or play guitar, etc.?

Is it good for socializing with female company?  Or will it make one totally stoned and non-social, unable to speak?  

I prefer the social, cerebral, head high.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Sep 2, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> Is it stingy body (stoned) high?  Or stingy cerebral head (flying) high?
> 
> Will I want to "couchlock" as I read here at the forum?  Or will I want to dance and/or play guitar, etc.?
> 
> ...



If you prefer something else than I wouldn't recommend White Widow. It's not exactly a social strain.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 3, 2008)

Legendary Genetics said:
			
		

> If you prefer something else than I wouldn't recommend White Widow. It's not exactly a social strain.


 
Hi,

Actually, I am reading elsewhere on internet that it is a Euphoric, Energetic, Social High.  Being that it is supposedly a 60% Sativa strain, I would expect the high to be more cerebral high and less stoned.  

You don't think so?


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

Each strain high works different on each person..IMO... I'll post to get ya at the top again... Have a wonderful day.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 3, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Actually, I am reading elsewhere on internet that it is a Euphoric, Energetic, Social High. Being that it is supposedly a 60% Sativa strain, I would expect the high to be more cerebral high and less stoned.
> 
> You don't think so?


 
This is true with most average sativa strains. But I think any strain with 20-30% THC is going to knock you on your arse.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

i think it just depends on whos smokin it.the banks claim its an energetic high,but all the white widow ive smoked has laid me on my butt and made
it so i was almost paralized..didnt feel like doin much of anything.i guess it  just depends.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 5, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Each strain high works different on each person..IMO... I'll post to get ya at the top again... Have a wonderful day.


 
Hey Bro,

I really like you! Posting just to help me out get thread noticed is so considerate, so nice.  So how I find most marijuana users - peace, love, friendship...

GOD BLESS YOU, brothuh.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 5, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i think it just depends on whos smokin it.the banks claim its an energetic high,but all the white widow ive smoked has laid me on my butt and made
> it so i was almost paralized..didnt feel like doin much of anything.i guess it just depends.


 
Question is, how much did you smoke?  If you smoke a blunt even average marijuana when mixed with the tobacco leaf knocks me on my ***, heavy head, etc. (since I don't smoke normally that tobacco poison, and nicotine gets me dizzy).  Are you saying one hit in a bong will knock you on your ***?


----------



## howardstern (Sep 5, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> This is true with most average sativa strains. But I think any strain with 20-30% THC is going to knock you on your arse.


 
How much did you smoke?  One hit or bong-load after bong-load, and/or blunts?  Will one hit of this stuff get you high?  I have high tolerance from years of marijuana use.  In college when  first tried it I felt weird and laughing and munchies, music moving my body, etc.  But by the end of my fourth year of college I was waking and baking, going driving with nice music, and I was fine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2008)

A big part of whether you get a cerebral high or a couchlock depends on when it is harvested--more cloudy trichs, more cerebral; more amber trichs, more couchlock.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 5, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> A big part of whether you get a cerebral high or a couchlock depends on when it is harvested--more cloudy trichs, more cerebral; more amber trichs, more couchlock.


 
Thanks!  What are these trichs I keep reading here?  Are they the pistils?  or the THC crystals?


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 5, 2008)

THC crystals.  Trichs/Trichomes are what makes the bud look "sugary" and "frosty".  MMmmm


----------



## howardstern (Sep 5, 2008)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> THC crystals. Trichs/Trichomes are what makes the bud look "sugary" and "frosty". MMmmm



Thanks!  

Yes, mmmm..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 5, 2008)

two bong rips is usually enough. And I have smoked tons of dank in my day. I wouldn't say WW is the best weed I have smoked but it is definantly in the top 5. This girl I know brought back some bud from her cruise to Hawaii, and that would have to be my no.1 choice. Not sure of the strain, but it was aqua blue in color and made you stupid the day after smoking it.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 5, 2008)

dang buddy,sure would like to have a seed or 2 of that.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 5, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> Hey Bro,
> 
> I really like you! Posting just to help me out get thread noticed is so considerate, so nice. So how I find most marijuana users - peace, love, friendship...
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU, brothuh.


 

God bless you to & have a wonderful Friday.lol


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 5, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> dang buddy,sure would like to have a seed or 2 of that.lol


 
I know she brought me back an oz. and not one bean in the whole bag. Nobody that got gifts from her had any. I would have flown to Hawaii and brought back suitcases of pure volcanic soil to grow that stuff in.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 5, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> God bless you to & have a wonderful Friday.lol


 
You, too~!  Shabbat Shalom!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 5, 2008)

here, buddy... check this out... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichome

generally, a Sativa will give you the more energenic high, whereas, an Indica will give you a more narcotic high (body/mind numbing stone), however,... how that same plant is harvested will determine how that euphoria is entranced...

harvesting at trich maturity with the cloudy stage will give the head high, and harvesting at amber (a more mature stage) will give the body stone lean-towards....


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 5, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> Question is, how much did you smoke? If you smoke a blunt even average marijuana when mixed with the tobacco leaf knocks me on my ***, heavy head, etc. (since I don't smoke normally that tobacco poison, and nicotine gets me dizzy). Are you saying one hit in a bong will knock you on your ***?


 
i normally smoke blunts by myself so compared to the average smoker,i'd say i have a high tolerance.i smoke about an oz a week,sometimes if im busy i can make a half last a week. but the ww ive smoked has been in blunts (pretty much what most everybody i know smokes) i always had to put the blunt out half way and finish it on another session.its some good green though.i.m.o. aurora indicas just as or a little more potent than the WW ive smoked though.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 5, 2008)

p.s.
a blunt to me is str8 chronic,no tobacco mix.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 5, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i normally smoke blunts by myself so compared to the average smoker,i'd say i have a high tolerance.i smoke about an oz a week,sometimes if im busy i can make a half last a week. but the ww ive smoked has been in blunts (pretty much what most everybody i know smokes) i always had to put the blunt out half way and finish it on another session.its some good green though.i.m.o. aurora indicas just as or a little more potent than the WW ive smoked though.


 
To respond to your last two posts:  if you smoke an oz a week in blunts, then 1.) You are smoking way too much (what a waste when you can smoke a couple of bong hits and the MJ lasts so much longer), and 2.) sounds like you are most likely a black guy.  I used to smoke blunts when I was in Detroit with my man Rodrick (Roj).  I met him once standing in line at the Michigan DMV.  He saw / knew I was a smoker and we started talking.  He asked if I want to ditch the DMV and go for a smoke.  So we did.  And then he used to hook me up now and then with good Detroit MJ.  I used to drive to meet him, and he asked that I bring a "greenback" for the smoke.  He showed / taught me how to roll great blunts.  We would sit on in his car on those cold nights smoking and talking and listening to music while his woman was back in the house with his kids.  Because it was so cold, the windows were fogged up anyway, so it didn't matter that we were fogging up the car with blunt smoke.

Yes, blunts are great because you can't even finish them in one go.  They stay lit a long time without burning up the marijuana quick like Joints (i.e. you can pick them up after a minute or two and still puff and get it going), but if you let them sit they will go out without significantly burning down, and you can light them another time.

Unless you are smoking greenbacks, you are smoking a large tobacco leaf around the marijuana.  I also don't mix tobacco with the marijuana, but if you are smoking in brown leaf, then you are ALSO smoking tobacco.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 5, 2008)

ya agreed! blunts and joints either way wont get me nearly as high as if i hit up a bong or bowl, haha or the steamroller i just got that rips so dang hard! but all in all weed is weed, but if i was u aurora i would say use tha bong!! haha


----------



## howardstern (Sep 5, 2008)

1.) What is steamroller?

2.) I read many years ago that at least half of smoke from joints is wasted.  Clearly so much drifts away and is not inhaled.  With bong hits 100% of the smoke enters the chamber and none is wasted if you can get it all in without coughing.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 5, 2008)

its a type of pipe with an opening at each end and a bowl piece in the middle. you put ur mouth on one end that is open like a bong and cover the other with your hand. you take a hit pull ur hand away and clear the smoke really fast. my steamroller is huge so u clear in so much dank smoke that u get really messed up! heres a pick of one offline thats a similar style to mine minus all the fishes on it and stuff plus mine is alot bigger






Please refrain from posting pictures hosted at other sites


----------



## howardstern (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't know who gave me "negative" reputation - probably some moderator, saying "keep your race marks to yourself".  I find this not appropriate as I said nothing derogatory.  Read the post again, that black guy became a friend!  Is it a "race remark" if I point out that a blunt-smoker is likely a black guy.  Obviously whoever made this negative reputation comment overreacted and obviously has never been to Detroit or other mostly black areas where blacks prefer blunts.  Whites usually prefer bongs, pipes, or joints.

I think it is more inappropriate for people to make comments about "giving head" in reply to one of my posts.  This is a marijuana forum, not a porn forum.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 6, 2008)

hahaha that was me. thanks for tryn to throw me under the bus. when i was going to stick up for considering i lived in detroit for 12 years but w/e


----------



## Hick (Sep 6, 2008)

...*"I"* deleted the sexual conotation from that thread. (btw, that was totally out of line for our forum, consider it a 'warning')... but it wasn't a "Mod" that negative repped you for the "black guy" remark.
  I wouldn't consider it 'derogatory' or 'offending', but would definately consider it a form of "profiling".. which, in some cases could be construed as negative.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 6, 2008)

lol,dont go assumin im black just because i smoke blunts,not that race even matters in the first place ,but im actually italian/cherokee indian.i dont live in the D but do have friends that were born and raised in flint,and Detroit.does this automatically mean im black also? i can see why you got a bad rep on here,by the looks of your post,from what you type,i sense a lil racism and being one of them screwed up people that discriminate against us honest,all for personals,hard working Growers.Dont judge me nor any of these good people on this forum useless youve taken the time to get to know me/us in real life.i was sayin the method i used to  smoked the white widow ive had in my lifetime.im sorry i dont smoke bongs,i have in the past but didnt like coughing up my lungs.i smoke dutch masters,optimos,and swisher cigarellos.i have a bong but hardly ever use it.i also have a 3 1/2 feet blown glass steamroller that i very rarely use.so after saying telling you this,do i still sound like a black guy? so this makes what you posted completely distorted/false.

*"a blunt smoker is more likely a black guy"*



Get to know me/us b-4 you assume anything.(its just the right thing to do.its what people that are real to others do)you'll miss out on alot of needed help and feedback from us sayin stuff like this in posts.im gonna end this post right here because i dont even think im gonna let you get anymore typing on a post about you.but again.....

DONT ASSUME THINGS ABOUT ME/OTHER MEMBERS OF THE FORUMS

*DONT BOTHER REPLYING TO THIS BECAUSE YOU LOST MY RESPECT*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks hick


----------



## howardstern (Sep 6, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> lol,dont go assumin im black just because i smoke blunts,not that race even matters in the first place ,but im actually italian/cherokee indian.i dont live in the D but do have friends that were born and raised in flint,and Detroit.does this automatically mean im black also? i can see why you got a bad rep on here,by the looks of your post,from what you type,i sense a lil racism and being one of them screwed up people that discriminate against us honest,all for personals,hard working Growers.Dont judge me nor any of these good people on this forum useless youve taken the time to get to know me/us in real life.i was sayin the method i used to smoked the white widow ive had in my lifetime.im sorry i dont smoke bongs,i have in the past but didnt like coughing up my lungs.i smoke dutch masters,optimos,and swisher cigarellos.i have a bong but hardly ever use it.i also have a 3 1/2 feet blown glass steamroller that i very rarely use.so after saying telling you this,do i still sound like a black guy? so this makes what you posted completely distorted/false.
> 
> *"a blunt smoker is more likely a black guy"*
> 
> ...


 
Hey Bro,

I mean no disrespect - and I am culturally color blind.  It is unfortunate that verbal tone can often be misinterpreted in the written medium.  The intended verbal tone of all my posts is respectful friendliess.

Neither am I black for having smoked blunts - I am of mixed race.

But having lived in Detroit and had black friends, the majority of black guys from black neighborhoods that smoke MJ whom I have known won't touch  bongs, pipes, or joints.  For them, the blunt is the preferred method of ingestion.

Is this racist?  No.  It is factual observation just as I can observe that most marijuana smokers (of any race, using any type of ingestion) are peace-loving, decent people.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 6, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...*"I"* deleted the sexual conotation from that thread. (btw, that was totally out of line for our forum, consider it a 'warning')... but it wasn't a "Mod" that negative repped you for the "black guy" remark.
> I wouldn't consider it 'derogatory' or 'offending', but would definately consider it a form of "profiling".. which, in some cases could be construed as negative.


 
Yes, I see that this guy volunteered that the negative reputation was from him.

Whatever...sticks and stones and negative reputation won't hurt me.


----------



## Hick (Sep 6, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> Yes, I see that this guy volunteered that the negative reputation was from him.
> 
> Whatever...sticks and stones and negative reputation won't hurt me.


It wasn't Aurora' either. If you click on the reputation comment in the "User Control Panel", it tells you "who" and "why" the rep was distributed by


----------



## howardstern (Sep 6, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> It wasn't Aurora' either. If you click on the reputation comment in the "User Control Panel", it tells you "who" and "why" the rep was distributed by



Yes, it was not Aurora - it was TokeWithHope - he volunteers this in a reply.

No, actually, it only tells me in which thread the thanked post came from.   Then I click on the thanks and see the thread with the new thanks.  But the negative reputation it does not tell me.  If I am mistaken, please tell me where I can see this.


----------

